# Jacket cover for my sci-fi novel.



## Shiva (Sep 21, 2012)

Exciting news!

I got to see today what the jacket cover for my upcoming science-fiction novel will look like.

http://www.authorresources.com/download/hfzjfahm/cover-art001.pdf
http://www.authorresources.com/download/kicmhdkp/back-cover001.pdf


The novel is due to be published next february.


----------



## Hera (Sep 21, 2012)

Thoroughly excited for you. Can't wait to read it.:clap:


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 21, 2012)

Oooohhhh!! Love a good sci-fi! What's it about?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 21, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> Oooohhhh!! Love a good sci-fi! What's it about?



It's about finding why the very first galactic civilization after the Big Bang disappeared. Who were they? What caused Multitime to break up after their passing for 500 millions years? Could it happen again to the galactic federation we will eventually join, thousands of years from now?

A woman archaeologist in our future will find the first clue. Then she will assemble the best minds she knows to follow up on that clue. Maybe the answers lie somewhere in a globular star cluster on the edge of the Milky Way Galaxy. Possibly millions of planets have to be investigated, but she has Multitime on her side. Think of it as a quantum time computer analogy to find the answer.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice. How many books have you published?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 21, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice. How many books have you published?



This is my first. But I published tens of thousands of pages on every possible subjects and news while I worked for the Canadian Press.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 21, 2012)

Shiva said:


> This is my first. But I published tens of thousands of pages on every possible subjects and news while I worked for the Canadian Press.



Great, then this really is exciting! I read you bio and saw you were newsperson (that's the correct term, yes?), but a first true book is another matter. Congrats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks intriguing, Michel. And the cover fits that concept very well. Intriquing and subtle. Congratulations -- I hope it sells very well!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 21, 2012)

I know it is science fiction but is it based on the truth?
:drool:


----------



## Shiva (Sep 21, 2012)

gonewild said:


> I know it is science fiction but is it based on the truth?
> :drool:



The universe I invented, Random Time, is as close as possible to quantum mechanics as we understand it now. People travel through what I call a transrom, a machine, or portal, using entanglement, which has been proved to work in quantum mechanics. What Einstein called ''spooky action at a distance''. It could also be used one day to create a matter transporter like in Star Trek. Quantum particles have already been transported tens of kilometers in the Canary Islands. I'm talking instantaneous travel anywhere in the universe. In my novel, people can also travel through time backward and forward, through superposition, another proved quantum phenomena. In quantum mechanics, time can go forward as well as backward. You can think of my invented universe as a macro world of quantum mechanics. When you think about the largest things in the universe, like stars and galaxies, and the smallest, proposed in string theories, I don't find it so absurd to imagine that, at some level, the two could be a manifestation of the same thing. The concept of big and small may be our perception of reality, a Sesame Street kind of perception. So is it based on true science? My answer is yes...for now!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds like science fiction to me!  oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 22, 2012)

Cool Michel! How very exciting! :clap: I love the graphics on the cover.


----------



## abax (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds wonderful to me! Congratulations! I'll be your biggest fan and buy your book in hardback even. :>) It
will be released in the U.S., right? Aren't you excited and
proud???!!!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
I can't wait for it to be published so that I can start a new novel, this one written in french and not science-fiction.


----------



## Clark (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats Michel!

The links don't work for me.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2012)

Clark said:


> Congrats Michel!
> 
> The links don't work for me.




Try these:

http://www.authorresources.com/download/hfzjfahm/cover-art001.pdf
http://www.authorresources.com/download/kicmhdkp/back-cover001.pdf


----------



## Clark (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you, much better.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 22, 2012)

The cover looks great, striking and distinctive, and a little mysterious. I'll be watching for the book. Will it be available on Kindle?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know, but it will be available in ebook format.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2012)

abax said:


> Sounds wonderful to me! Congratulations! I'll be your biggest fan and buy your book in hardback even. :>) It
> will be released in the U.S., right? Aren't you excited and
> proud???!!!



Yes! On all counts. I will be ecstatic when I get the first book in my hand.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow well done Shiva. I have written a novel but I have not had it published -yet. Are you self publishing or were you lucky enough to get an agent? All the best of luck with it though.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!! The story sounds as a good storyline for a movie too (or even a game)!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Wow well done Shiva. I have written a novel but I have not had it published -yet. Are you self publishing or were you lucky enough to get an agent? All the best of luck with it though.


 
It's called subsidized publishing. I pay a fee for a first edition. If the sales warrant a second printing, then the publisher assumes all the cost.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2012)

very nice, good luck

maybe someone could write a real fantasy type book, where there's a world where people get along, nobody tries to steal cheat or lie, politicians follow the rules and accurately represent themselves, constituents and their interests... to make it a sci-fi story you could include phasers, alternate universes and weather-inducing and mind-reading electronics that are used by mature individuals, only for protecting the public and the common good

interestingly enough, I had this dream many years ago where the u.s. had been split up by corporate interests because of extreme debt, and the borders were extremely guarded. there was not a version of 'the hunger games' which i will never read or watch, which supposedly is also in a divided u.s., back then. i've never heard of another storyline that includes a divided u.s. . I was going to write a book about the unusual things that I saw while moving through that dream/altered america, but never got around to it. not sure that it would be very interesting, because there wasn't a 'point' to the whole thing


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> very nice, good luck
> 
> maybe someone could write a real fantasy type book, where there's a world where people get along, nobody tries to steal cheat or lie, politicians follow the rules and accurately represent themselves, constituents and their interests... to make it a sci-fi story you could include phasers, alternate universes and weather-inducing and mind-reading electronics that are used by mature individuals, only for protecting the public and the common good.



One of your early presidents said it a long time ago that the United States would collapse from within. I can't remember which one it was, Looking at the greed and vile climate and self interest of politicians and businness sector, I'm afraid this has already begun. A large proportion of Americans seems to feel it too when they say they don't like where the country is going. It's hard however to get a clear picture about this since racism and intolerance may skew the polls.

Still, I have high hopes for the future. We have survived our savage instincts for thousands of years and I don't see why we couldn't continue to do so.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2012)

in the past, when someone got mad at another, they would swing a stick or club, and likely only hurt one or more people. today, there are bigger and more pervasive sticks, and online manuals for making such things, and other media to encourage others to follow these manuals, and to stir the minds of others so that they feel encouraged to not follow common sense. our sticks and stones have outgrown mankind's capacity to rein it all in when someone's temper has been lost, or some other form of extreme emotion causes them to seek to harm others. the odds are that eventually something will happen, though personally I hope that it won't

again, I do admire positive thinking, if ideas can be produced from it which can hold off devastation


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2012)

We've been there before and we'll get there again. Common good seems to restrain us when we are forced to contemplate the unthinkable. There are some who claim they want to destroy us, but they are a minority. Those in real power want to keep that power and don't want to be blasted off the face of the Earth, along with us. The vast majority of people on this planet want peace and a better future for their children, be they muslims, christians, agnostics or whatever.

I remember how so close we came to Armageddon during the Cuban Missile Crisis. Still, at the very last moment, when that American helicopter was about to drop depth charges on a Russian submarine armed with nuclear torpedoes, common sense prevailed and the US and USSR moved away from the precipice. I was much younger then, wondering if I would still be alive the morning after.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Shiva said:


> It's called subsidized publishing. I pay a fee for a first edition. If the sales warrant a second printing, then the publisher assumes all the cost.



Sounds good. Good luck!!


----------



## John M (Sep 23, 2012)

*sniff-sniff* I can't get the links to open. I guess they don't like my dial-up connection. Oh well. I still hope the book does fantastically well for you. I'd love to be able to say that I personally know a world famous author! Good luck!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 23, 2012)

John M said:


> *sniff-sniff* I can't get the links to open. I guess they don't like my dial-up connection. Oh well. I still hope the book does fantastically well for you. I'd love to be able to say that I personally know a world famous author! Good luck!



The links are time dependant, like ''best before'' milk.

I'll send them to your email address.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Shiva said:


> One of your early presidents said it a long time ago that the United States would collapse from within. I can't remember which one it was, Looking at the greed and vile climate and self interest of politicians and businness sector, I'm afraid this has already begun. A large proportion of Americans seems to feel it too when they say they don't like where the country is going. It's hard however to get a clear picture about this since racism and intolerance may skew the polls.



Thomas Jefferson famously stated: 

_"I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies. If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around the banks will deprive the people of all property – until their children wake-up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered."_

Does that sound like a situation you've heard of?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 23, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Thomas Jefferson famously stated:
> 
> _" the banks will deprive the people of all property – until their children wake-up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered."_
> 
> Does that sound like a situation you've heard of?



Wait, let me open the door and listen outside......Yep....that situation is right outside.....wait now it is inside too....never should have opened my door.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Kyushu for getting the information and the right quote.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Thomas Jefferson famously stated:
> 
> _"I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies. If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around the banks will deprive the people of all property – until their children wake-up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered."_
> 
> Does that sound like a situation you've heard of?



yes. I heard a radio program that stated that alot of the impetus for the south wanting to cecede from the union was not primarily because they didn't want to give up slaves (meaning it wasn't the primary reason for the war). actually they all feared the northern banking interests taking everything over. when general grant was asked after the war, which side he would have fought for if slavery was the issue, and he (the primary northern general) stated that he would have fought for the south (he had lots of slaves). when general lee (the primary head officer for the south) was asked the same question, he said that he would have fought for the north, and freedom for the slaves. it was an issue back then of course, but not the primary one why the south wanted nothing to do with the union/north

like the popular saying that goes around now, "it's all about the money"

ooh, this is a thread for book art-work, isn't it  nice cover!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't mind it when it leads to a good discussion.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2012)

I could not open the photo links. Guess I'll have to buy a copy!


----------

